# Setting up the Low Tide Modulator



## zgrav (May 19, 2021)

For the two trim pots on the Low Tide Modulator ---  what are the suggested settings for the Bias and the Gate trim pots?


----------



## benny_profane (May 19, 2021)

Low Tide Modulator Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!
					

Got it, I see what I did wrong. Thanks!




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




Check the MBP Pork Barrel build document for more details there.


----------



## zgrav (May 19, 2021)

Thanks.  I had overlooked that prior discussion.  And I have built and set up the MBP Pork Barrel so thanks for that reminder too!


----------



## benny_profane (May 19, 2021)

Yeah, it's not terribly difficult. It's rather apparent when you've dialed it in.


----------



## benny_profane (May 19, 2021)

Here's more information regarding the GATE trim (from the manual):



> *LPG ADJUST (i.e., GATE TRIM) *
> The recovery filter’s lowest frequency can be adjusted, to fine tune the way it will react to incoming signals. Lowering this frequency emphasizes the action of the low pass filter, effectively raising the threshold of sensitivity. Adjustment should be made with the following settings: MIX full wet, LPG minimum, DEPTH minimum. While listening to a signal going through the pedal, you’ll hear the effect of the recovery filter at its resting state. Carefully turn the trimpot labelled LPG adjust (i.e., GATE TRIM), clockwise to raise the filter’s frequency, counter-clockwise to lower. Be very careful, adjustments should be minimal as the trimpot is very sensitive. After each adjustment, LPG should be turned up momentarily to listen at the envelope’s response to the incoming signal.


----------



## zgrav (May 19, 2021)

My initial settings by ear seem OK, but I will probably tweak the gate trimmer a bit after I get some more time playing with the pedal.


----------



## jgjgjg (Oct 5, 2022)

I have measured two original units are they where both biased to around 1.15v and 2.3v.


----------

